# Recommendations for places to live between Mayfair and Canary Wharf



## Hkearney (Sep 11, 2011)

My fiancé and I are moving to London from the US at the end of December. One of us will be working in Mayfair and the other in Canary Wharf. We're hoping to spend around £650 per week (or less if possible). We're in our late twenties and looking for a fun neighborhood. Any recommendations of neighborhoods to consider would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I would look at things along the Jubilee Line for ease of commute. Canary Wharf is busy during the week, but dull at the weekend. Mayfair is lovely but quiet and expensive. I would look at Marylebone, Bayswater and around London Bridge which will keep you on the Jubilee Line.


----------



## Hkearney (Sep 11, 2011)

Great, thanks, that's helpful.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

If you don't care to live IN London, I live in Greenhithe and it's very nice here. It's close enough to the station, but far enough to not be right in the city. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Pimlico, South Kensington, Chelsea - these are all posh areas you can get 2 bedroom apartments easily for £650 a week. If you move into South Kensington / Chelsea then you can get the kensington parking permit - a huge deal in London as you can drive and park free almost every where in central London or close to where you need to be.


----------



## Starryskies (Nov 17, 2011)

You could try Canada Water - some decent places and reasonably priced considering how central it is, only one stop from Canary Wharf in one direction and two stops from Victoria in the other...


----------

